# HST on buying a 2nd hand car?



## bapler (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi There

I am looking into buying a car for our upcoming move to Toronto in June. I found a website Kijijij.ca and have been looking at 2nd hand vehicles there. Do you still have to pay the 13% HST on a 2nd hand vehicle? I thought this would only be applicable if it was bought from a dealer, but then I just read something on a private sale listing that HST would have to be paid when the car is registered in my name? Is this correct?

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

B.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bapler said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am looking into buying a car for our upcoming move to Toronto in June. I found a website Kijijij.ca and have been looking at 2nd hand vehicles there. Do you still have to pay the 13% HST on a 2nd hand vehicle? I thought this would only be applicable if it was bought from a dealer, but then I just read something on a private sale listing that HST would have to be paid when the car is registered in my name? Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Yes, you must pay the 13% whether bought from a dealer or from the curb. It will be collected when you go to register your ownership.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Not in BC*



Auld Yin said:


> Yes, you must pay the 13% whether bought from a dealer or from the curb. It will be collected when you go to register your ownership.


Just for those that are interested. in BC it is only 12%..:car:


----------

